# Newbie Courses



## shadosc (Oct 5, 2018)

Firstly, sincerest apologies if a thread already exists, I just couldn't find it. I'm about to enter the world of fresh espresso, but before I do I was wondering whether it would be worthwhile, assuming they exist, seeking out some sort of training course. Having spent hours reading the forum threads there's clearly so many variables that need considering and the last thing I wish to do is find myself disappointed due to either user error (I appreciate I won't get training for my intended set-up) or just not understanding the process to achieve a great coffee.

Any advice would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Where are you based.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

doing a course at somewhere with a reputation will save you months of issues and wondering about this or that, I did my course on a Slayer doubt I will ever use one again but what counts are the basics of grind, tamp, pre infusion, shot volume, parts of the shot, taste profile ect along with the fun stuff like foaming milk.

did mine in Edinburgh £70 well spent http://www.brewlabcoffee.co.uk/training/

great for a day out as well


----------



## shadosc (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi Jony, Cumbria but anything from Manchester northwards I'm happy to consider


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Not sure if Gary **** is in Yorkshire?


----------



## shadosc (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks for the reply and the link, Jimbo The course you did sounds exactly the kind of thing I need


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

There's Limini near Bradford. I went there years ago and learned a good bit. I can't recall them using scales and dialling a bean in but I possibly it was still early days for them. And maybe the course I chose back then wasn't even as advanced as needing to know that!


----------



## UncleNathan (Oct 1, 2018)

Does anyone know of anything in south Wales? Cardiff area?


----------



## shadosc (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks for the reply MildredM, I'll take a look at the Limini website


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I will be going to extract coffee roasters home barista workshop next weekend with a mate of mine.

They are based in Bristol £95 for half day. Will give feedback definitely afterwards.

https://extractcoffee.co.uk/shop/gifts/home-barista-workshop/


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks for mentioning them @jimbojohn55 - I've just checked them out and booked myself on a latte art course with them. Hopefully I'll be able to do something resembling 'art' by the end.

Apologies for the thread hijack and I hope that @shadosc finds a good course close to home.



jimbojohn55 said:


> doing a course at somewhere with a reputation will save you months of issues and wondering about this or that, I did my course on a Slayer doubt I will ever use one again but what counts are the basics of grind, tamp, pre infusion, shot volume, parts of the shot, taste profile ect along with the fun stuff like foaming milk.
> 
> did mine in Edinburgh £70 well spent http://www.brewlabcoffee.co.uk/training/
> 
> great for a day out as well


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Tsangpa said:


> Thanks for mentioning them @jimbojohn55 - I've just checked them out and booked myself on a latte art course with them. Hopefully I'll be able to do something resembling 'art' by the end.
> 
> Apologies for the thread hijack and I hope that @shadosc finds a good course close to home.


Your welcome - I did a review somewhere on here

edit here it is post 3 https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?32809-Brewlab-Espresso-trainig-Edinburgh-anyone-recomend-yay-or-nae&highlight=brewlab


----------



## paulcoffee (Oct 11, 2018)

any good tips for one around london?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

paulcoffee said:


> any good tips for one around london?


Try @Glenn as he runs courses in the London area, and I'm sure would be able to help you out


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

For the original question, I think that The Systemic Kid may have run some training with people before - though I don't know the details? @The Systemic Kid


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Jony said:


> Not sure if Gary **** is in Yorkshire?


Nope, he's not :-D - closer to Birmingham. Though it's all Northern Wilds from here...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> For the original question, I think that The Systemic Kid may have run some training with people before - though I don't know the details? @The Systemic Kid


Cheers for the heads up have pmd @shadosc


----------



## MartinP (Oct 15, 2018)

looks interesting


----------



## coffeek (Oct 29, 2018)

This is close to me. Notice that you posted this 3 weeks ago. How was it?


----------

